
Show HN: HackerNewsJobs – “Ask HN: Who is hiring?” – organized - stanislavb
https://www.hackernewsjobs.com/
======
stagas
This looks good. A couple of things: if you select a filter first, the search
input disappears so you can't refine your search. And the url hack isn't
necessary and may confuse caching, just use a standard query '?'. Otherwise I
like the simplicity!

~~~
stanislavb
Thanks for the feedback. I will work on showing the search box on sub-pages,
too. The current idea is that once you select the first "Feature" the rest in
the sidebar are the only once you can use to narrow down the search.

------
kotrunga
This is well done. Love the filtering.

Thank you!

